
Quantum blackjack: Quantum strategy advantages in communication-limited games - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-quantum-strategy-house.html
======
bookofjoe
>Quantum blackjack: Advantages offered by quantum strategies in communication-
limited games

[https://journals.aps.org/pra/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevA.102.0...](https://journals.aps.org/pra/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevA.102.012425)

